# Another Great Night Surf Fishing



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Headed to the shore near Pensacola Pass after the front passed last night. The lines were yacked out or casted by sundown and soon after the fun began. As the clouds passed and the moon lit up the bay, we had a nice blue on shore. Moments later the ultra-light ugly stick started screaming drag and my brother in-law made the hook up. Nate worked the drag and fought the fish over 200 yards down the beach. This fish didn't want to go out, but just kept running the shoreline. 

While we were down the beach, Greg (Freefallin_86) kept flashing his light in our direction. My father in law ran back to help Greg land and successfully release a 46" Blacktip. 

Meanwhile, Nate pulled to shore a 44" Redfish on an ultralight with 10 lb test after a 35 minute struggle. It was a beautiful fish and was de-hooked, revived and released quickly. 

The rest of the night produced a few big hookups, two sail cats, three hardheads, and a smaller shark.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

great fishing amigo!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Good job, looks to be a fun night.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice red, big fish little spot.


----------

